# <<<Friday Pictures>>>



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

It's Friday !!! :dance: I don't have any to contribute right now, so lets see y'all's.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Last Night's Supper*

Pulled this one from Lake Conroe right after that Seafood Gumbo was ready.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Had the grandson for a few days this week. Took him to "the big tree". Goose island state park.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Pics 1-4 a few from western north carolina.
5 learning learning about "extreme" mammals and texas history at the bullock museum


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from fishing in Sargent the past week.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Farm pond, fishing pole, father and son! Enjoying our spring break!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Had the grandson for a few days this week. Took him to "the big tree". Goose island state park.


It's been a good while since I was at the Big Tree but they used to have a fence around it and no one could climb it. When did that change?

TH


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Went mountain bike riding and found a waterfall. 
Took the boy and his girlfriend the next day for a hike and some pics.
Homebrew in my new snifter glass.


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bass from recent adventures!






















Whiskey island project


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I posted these in the Photography section but, since I have not posted here in a while I though I would.
Some birds and 1 of the Granddaughter Barrel racing.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

*Mutton Bustin'*

My daughter did some Mutton Bustin' Wednesday at the Rodeo. :dance:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

We welcomed our 3rd grand baby this past week. Big brother and Sister approve !


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Perdido Key


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

the # 3 Dale Earnhardt cow.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Always love Friday pics. Great ones as always. Congrats on the new grandbaby.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. The biltmore mansion. An absoluletly amazing structure and an incredible estate
2. The wife's new do 
3. Dam building on walnut creek with daughter


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Went looking for eagles. Found some.
She holds the keys to mens' hearts. It's probably her eyebrows.
:slimer:
Start makin the tater salad


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> We welcomed our 3rd grand baby this past week. Big brother and Sister approve !


Congrats Bo!

Wish my daughter would hurry up and throw me a calf.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The morning started a little cool this past Monday, but warmed up quick. TEEX - Texas A&M Industrial Fire School.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Please look at the "Sticky" thread at the top of TTMB*

One of our founding members desperately needs our help! I also attached a link here for your convenience.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=863073


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I laughed so hard when I saw this. A 6 figure new import ruined with blue chrome paint and 14" spinners. Yes that is a new or fairly new Maserati.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

BATWING said:


> I laughed so hard when I saw this. A 6 figure new import ruined with blue chrome paint and 14" spinners. Yes that is a new or fairly new Maserati.


thats the PLAYA edition. Nice whip! LOL


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Oh lawd


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

don't be hatin!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Don't be lookin like a foo!!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Friday pics are my favorite!! Just some random pics


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Those are Gorilla pokes, aka Swangas, not spinners. And yes, pokes is the correct term.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Couple of my dogs and the little homie Lou, the cat.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

New can








Ouchie with a over under 12 ga








Went to turn off water the other night and these 2 were doing the naughty when it was 38* outside


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Woman's Logic*

Seriously.

TH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Bowl of Texas Red... Venison Chili con Carne and a side of Indian Fry Bread

Mardi Gras Speckled Trout. Feech in the box

Middle East Curry Lemon Grass Marinated Cheeken with a Thai Broccoli Slaw n Peanut Dressing.

Seared n roasted lamb and veggies. Mixed creole with middle east seasonings to make off the charts dinner one was fenugreek ) 

Polish Catholic Friday Special Zucchini Pancakes n Farmers Cheese Peirogies 


Klever sporting the buff for K-9 .. Thinking.. You really going for it again ? 

3rd times a charm ....she floats and is like brand new.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Roughing it in Stonewall. I hope everyone has a good weekend. Ours got started early.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Our spring break starts tomorrow, heading for the Florida coast. Unfortunately the skin doctor gave me 14 stitches in the calf yesterday, and says no wade fishing for a couple of weeks. We will stay in the boat. And probably wear sun screen....


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now , This is the post I was waiting for :bounce:



Captain Dave said:


> Bowl of Texas Red... Venison Chili con Carne and a side of Indian Fry Bread
> 
> Mardi Gras Speckled Trout. Feech in the box
> 
> ...


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yea, I dont know Buddy, looks like pretty tuff livin to me 



Mont said:


> Roughing it in Stonewall. I hope everyone has a good weekend. Ours got started early.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

stargazer, great photos again saw the one with duck on facebook today. thanks


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

FISH ON said:


> stargazer, great photos again saw the one with duck on facebook today. thanks


Thanks !!!


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

*Puppy*

Puppy has such a hard life.
HE PLAYED SO HARD, HE SLEPT ALL
THE WAY BACK FROM LIVINGSTON


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Retooled this bull dolphin and finished him!!

















Seatrout underway....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bought this yesterday....bout the last thing I planned on buying when I got outta bed yesterday.....the things we do for our kids......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Brete said:


> Bought this yesterday....bout the last thing I planned on buying when I got outta bed yesterday.....the things we do for our kids......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never own anything that eats whlie you sleep !!!!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Never own anything that eats whlie you sleep !!!!!!


Lol......I agree.....luckily his girlfriend has the horses. I AM NOT buying a horse......just like I wasn't buying a saddle.......

It is a cool looking saddle though......


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Jo Jo


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Love Mondays


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Fished with one of my best friends from high school this morning. He played pro ball and ended up living in New York.....ouch......I'd been telling him about the fish I was on and how we were gonna kill'em......here's the pics......











Lol.......skunked.....I shoulda known better.....


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

New caravan Mont? I didnt see your posting in the "Home Away From Home" thread in the Camping Forum 

Peach Country RV Park by chance? We'll be looking for a park near Fredericksburg during the first part of April.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Now , This is the post I was waiting for :bounce:


 Thanks Mon, It was a good week of tastes...

I could only imagine how much better the pics would be with you and you cam behind them. You take some National Geographic photos for sure. All Picture flammable.

Dave


----------



## ToddB42 (Aug 25, 2011)

Fat drunk and stupid is no way to go through life.
But if you do, get photo bombed while you are doing it.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

few from the ranch spring break

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My youngest son Christian with his 2014' RGV Stock Show steer

Couldn't take the whole day off since it's March Madness; I was happy that I was there for him when he showed though, and had to haul arse back to work!

He took a 1st place ribbon in the heavyweight division of all other breeds, but didn't advance from there.

I'm proud of him and he's just a sophomore, so 2 more chances to regain the title of Grand Champ that he won with last years steer......


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> It's been a good while since I was at the Big Tree but they used to have a fence around it and no one could climb it. When did that change?
> 
> TH[/QUOTE
> 
> The big tree still has a fence. He was climbing one of the large ones right there at the big tree.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

75 mph selfie... had to slow down to hold phone.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Ur going too fast dog!!!

GW will ticket you....lol!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

They all know me and just wave. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Salesforce 1*

Just had a customer take this pic of me and my sales force before they signed on the dotted line for their new car.

We ordered these Nissan - Jack Daniel's racing shirts and wore em' today!!

Stylin' and profilin'....Kicking arse and takin' names!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Pimpin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> Ur going too fast dog!!!
> 
> GW will ticket you....lol!!


What the h3ll does going to fast got to do with being in the cannonball?

LOL.... couldn't help it.


----------

